# earth tiger issues



## megadeth87 (Feb 26, 2009)

I recently purchased a definate member of the haplopelma genius, the common name it was purchased under was the vietnam black (haplopelma longipes). Although On further inspection it seems to resemble a thai black more (haplopelma minax). Have you guys got any tips on distinguishing the contrast between the two species? Pics will help as I am not willing to get up close and personal with this one!!!


----------



## melvynmelster (Feb 8, 2009)

im not a expert on the differnces but both of these are not the friendly il walk on your hand and let you pet me. my advice is take a few pictures of it in light so its easier to tell the differnce and show the pictures to a reptile expert.


----------

